# Oh crap! Millipede?



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Found two of these on top of each other in my viv today.. has tons of long tiny legs.. is dark brown with light brown bands.... best pic I could get.. it is kind of balled up at this point:










Good, bad, ugly? What do I do?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

IME they do not harm the frogs. I just pull them if I see any. They don't seem to reproduce that fast so plucking them helps keep the population down. If it is a Millipede you should be fine, but a centipede could give you some problems.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I killed my millipedes with CO2. These are easy to get rid of.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

If I saw one I would just remove it, they don't harm the frogs to my knowledge. Centipedes though...


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Try the lettuce trick. I saw a few slugs in my tank a while back and wanted to see if it would work. I didnt get any slugs on the lettuce inside the vivs, but I did get 2 millipedes from my plant grow out tank.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Marty.. Saw your tank a few days ago just browsing. Love it. 
From your pics thats definately what i have. 

If they get out of hand i will co2 bomb. Whats the lettuce trick? Just toss lettuce in?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep just throw in a strip of lettuce at the bottom of the tank, it will attract what you don't want in there. Take it out, tap it over the trash can, then place it back in the tank. Repeat until there are no more culprits!



deboardfam said:


> Marty.. Saw your tank a few days ago just browsing. Love it.
> From your pics thats definately what i have.
> 
> If they get out of hand i will co2 bomb. Whats the lettuce trick? Just toss lettuce in?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I've had these in my regina tank for years. I will pull them when I find them mating, but will leave them when I see 1 or 2. I like having a few in my tank because they seem to do a good job as janitors, eating dead ff's and decaying plants.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.. I will definately keep an eye on them. Just made me turbo nervous seeing something new I didnt put in there.


----------

